

Are people in the World good or evil? Realtime Twitter visualization - q_no
http://goodevil.nrg-media.de/

======
Yaa101
Funny but simplistic, it's like saying that barking dogs are evil while not
mentioning biting dogs. :-)

------
q_no
Feel free to suggest more good or bad words in the comments :)

